
How D-Wave Could Make Or Break Quantum Computing - jonbaer
http://readwrite.com/2013/12/30/d-wave-quantum-computing#awesm=~orwsNjKbzt2u5Q
======
VLM
The story needs a helping of Aaronson, who's been the public face, or the
focus of, this debate for 2-3 years now.

[http://www.scottaaronson.com/blog/?p=1400](http://www.scottaaronson.com/blog/?p=1400)

And about a zillion other blog entries. And he's recently written a fairly
decent quantum computing book (and no I'm not putting in a cheesy amazon
referral link, you can find it yourself)

It would be like a reasonably good general public interest story about linux
that somehow avoided mentioning Linus and RMS.

Aside from that peculiarity of source selection, it was a good article.

